# You make the call!!!!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Please help me out here. I don't know what the title of this picture of Zach and his new friend should be??? You make the call!!!


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

All i got was the Red X.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Me too. Reload picture.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am too stupid to post a picture here, I will keep trying!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Got It.....Thanks 870!!!! :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

When Harry met Sally?

Zach being Sally of course!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Zach gets caught petting his honker.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Or how about "Dumb and Dumber" :lol: :lol:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

**Set to Richar Marx tune**

So take,
These broken wings,
And learn to fly again,
Learn to live so FRee-ee-ee,

And when we here
The gooses sing,
Our blinds will open up and guns will ring
YEAH, yeah


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

"It think I'll name him Sir Honks-A-Lot"
or 
"God Speed little Goosey" as he releases it into the skies.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> I can't believe I actually hit one...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think he was contemplating mounting it......and it wasn't dead yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Hold still you little bastard, it will only take a minute. You won't feel a thing.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Paw, can I keep em' Paw?? I'll feed em' and take real good care of em' Paw?


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

This picture and the childish comments afterwards are great ammo for the antis. I personally find this deplorable. If you were any kind of hunter and decent human being you would dispatch any cripples immediatley and not pose with and injured bird for pictures and laughs. You are the joke!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I like the midget he has sitting on his shoulder... :beer:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

A might touchy aren't we scissorbill? The anti's aren't going to like anything they see here.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I agree with scissorbill, just distasteful. I mean who would do such a thing to a poor little innocent goose???


----------



## lead gander (Sep 3, 2002)

No matter who is watching you've got to feel uncomfortable posing with a wounded animal. Would it be ok to post a photo of me and my fawn that can't run for lack of running gear? Show some respect for the game you love.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Scissor and gander......That goose was dispatched , twice. He kept on running across the field after we tried to kill him. I snapped the picture of him on the way back the first time. Don't tell me you have never had a bird that you thought was dead fool you. And scissor, we can do without your inflammatory comments. Didn't know you were the voice of all humanity. :withstupid: :eyeroll:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

> That goose was dispatched , twice.


I think I need a cigarette....whew.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Hilarious.......last season while hunting roosters I had the same thing happen. I shot it, dog retrieved it, rung its neck, threw it into my pouch (seemed lifeless), got back to my dad's cabin and took my vest off..... all of a sudden I see something moving in my vest and that damn rooster gets out and runs around the cabin. FEATHERS EVERYWHERE!!

Absolutely hilarous!


----------

